
Ask HN: How do you come up with ideas for beer money? - napolux
I usually read a lot about &quot;you should solve a problem&quot; for SaaS apps or startups.<p>But how do you come up with ideas for apps&#x2F;website etc... if you want to just get 2&#x2F;300$ &#x2F; month with no other needs?<p>It&#x27;s all about little problems? Is affiliate marketing the only way or there&#x27;s something else?<p>Passive income is usually a myth, so I&#x27;m willing to invest some of my knowledge&#x2F;work if it makes me reach this small goal.
======
opendomain
I have a few ideas.

Contact me HN AT opendomain DOT org

